# ibooks app (multi color highlights, bookmarks, dictionary, search)+categories



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I bought a book in ibooks today ( cookbook called Commander's Palace Wild Side) and I was playing around with the features. I noticed that ibooks idea of bookmarks includes highlights. Because to bookmark something on ipad is the same method as on the kindle for iphone ect app. You touch the word until the pop up shows up and then just drag your finger until you have highlighted whatever text you want. So you can bookmark exactly where you left off on a page, or you can highlight a group of text, or just the title of a recipe or chapter. It all gets put in the same master list by the TOC.

Also search is awesome. I typed in redfish and it's a dynamic search so I don't have to finish spelling the word to start getting results. Additionally, it not only lists the pages on a pop up, it gives you info on how the search word is used on that page. So a little snippet ect. Just scroll through all the search results to find the page you want. 

The dictionary is also awesome because you just touch the word, just like with highlighting and choose the dictionary option on the pop up and the definition appears on another pop up, so no leaving the page.

I'm really enjoying these ibooks features.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

After further playing, I also love how it's so simple to edit meta data for ibooks files. Plus the slick categories feature which lets you assign a genre/tag to any book. I bought more cookbooks and one of them was assigned the genre of ethic, regional and I changed it to a cookbook so they are all together. Also very convenient to assign series to their own category. I love that you can choose to see the books on the bookshelf or in rows alphabetically, by title, author or category.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

More comparisons and observations. I've been getting samples of books that are available in both the ibooks store and on kindle. 

The Red Tent by Anita Diamant: I own the DTB version of this and haven't bought the ebook yet. I checked out both samples. The kindle version has no table of contents at all and lacks the family tree graphics at the beginning, that the DTB and ibooks version has. In this instance the ibook version is better IMO. 

Pilates Wife by Antoinette May: I own the DTB version of this one too and no ebook. Compared both, both had nice TOC, neither appeared to lack anything from the DTB version.

In both cases the books were priced the same.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> After further playing, I also love how it's so simple to edit meta data for ibooks files. Plus the slick categories feature which lets you assign a genre/tag to any book.


How do you do that?

Edit: Never mind..... you do it in iTunes.

Mike


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

yea, the same way you do with music. I added bookcovers to my epubs I put in ibooks.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm drooling over hear reading all these wonderful things. Today I received an Apple notice saying delivery as originally stated "Late April" is still a go. I wait... and wait....

My Apple case arrived. That was exciting! Then on Saturday my son called and asked if he could have my case since his hasn't arrived and his iPad is getting beat up at work. Being the good mother I am, I agreed and parted with the only iPad thing I had. sigh... I wait...


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> Ohhhh, what a GREAT Mom!
> 
> Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

HEYYYY I just noticed that you can change the color of the highlights/bookmarks. Once you've created the highlight or bookmark in ibooks just tap an area of it and it opens a new pop up to delete or change the color to yellow, green, blue, pink or purple.

I found yet another book that has extra title pages and a TOC in ibooks but not in kindle. This is really disappointing. It's Shadow Princess by Indu Sundaresan.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I just wanted to mention that the Kindle site has a notice that the search and dictionary functions for their iPad app is coming soon. They already have the notetaking feature, which I've heard the iBooks app doesn't. You probably already knew all this, but thought I'd share just in case...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

cool, I hadn't heard about the dictionary and search coming so soon to the kindle app. I knew about notes, I never do notes though.


----------

